# Willow had a proper groom



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Willow went to the groomer today accompanied by a long list of dos and don'ts. I am happy with the job they did. Jake unfortunately looks like he got run over by a lawn mower but it will grow. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Willow and Jake look gorgeous, different , but both of them gorgeous 
Milo will be having a visit with a lawn mower soon 

Val


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Look!!!! They are the same size!!! And Donna . . They both look gorgeous!!! Sami and Carley are booked in next Monday . . they both look like shaggy sheep dogs . . cant see any eyes!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci said:


> Look!!!! They are the same size!!! And Donna . . They both look gorgeous!!! Sami and Carley are booked in next Monday . . they both look like shaggy sheep dogs . . cant see any eyes!!!


We weighed and measured them tonight and she is catching up. Jake is 23 pounds and he is 17 inches to the shoulder and she is 16 pounds and 15 inches to the shoulder. 
You must be getting excited about the move  Our vet now has mom using benadryl for Penny's car anxiety. It works the best so far.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Willow looks adorable she still sort of has the shaggy look. Nice job on her face! Jake has the Molly look going on but he is super cute!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Beautiful still!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Lovely as ever.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous!! I love willows white face muzzle!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Willow's extra hair definietly makes her look as big as Jake.
They both look lovely


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Willow went to the groomer today accompanied by a long list of dos and don'ts. I am happy with the job they did. Jake unfortunately looks like he got run over by a lawn mower but it will grow.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Aw, they both look gorgeous! Willow is really beautiful, it must be quite nerve-wracking (for you I mean!) taking them for the first time, having a picture in your head of what you want them to look like must be impossible to explain in words...and it is important because it can make them look completely different (although it will grow again of course!)


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

She looks lovely 

xxx


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

They both look great - love Jakes coat looks so snuggly x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Willow looks wonderful and Jake well what can you say, even short, such a lovely looking cockapoo.. Donna your dogs are gorgeous and the groomer is worth using again, good job on Miss Willow xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Willow looks wonderful and Jake well what can you say, even short, such a lovely looking cockapoo.. Donna your dogs are gorgeous and the groomer is worth using again, good job on Miss Willow xxx


Thanks. The groomer is wonderful. She has five Irish setters that she shows. Willow looks so cute running around with them. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------

